# Compound miter joints



## Kdaney (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello,
I am making a merry go round model...6 sided...
I am having trouble making the compound miter cuts for the top...
and suggestions? what would the angles be? I tried 60 degrees, butthat olny works when flat.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have six equal sides, each end of each side will have a 30 deg bevel to make a hexagon.


----------



## tmuli (Mar 12, 2008)

Check out this site http://www.scarletta.net/WoodJoy/compound_miter.html You can enter the number of sides and the angle to get the compound angles you need for your project.


----------

